# Oooooch!!! Try'n Hard down!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Last night was an absolute beautiful night on the river, bright moon, crisp and cool - my son and I baited a line of bush hooks with big fat greasy shad before hitting the sack. Right after sunrise this morning we head out to check them and are enjoying one of the prettiest mornings in the history of the Alabama River when we round the bend and see that every other willow is slashing back and forth. We jump into position and I start untying and flipping flat heads and blues into the boat!! He is unhooking and winding up the lines. I am thinking how those new 8/0 circle sea hooks are working when I notice he is having trouble unhooking!! Time for me to spread some of my vast knowledge. I explain how you have to get the hook just right then bump the eyelet with the back of your palm and it will "PoP" right out. I grab the next blue cat tell my son to "watch and learn", turn him sideways and give the eyelet a good strong bump. It probably would have worked better if I had noticed the huge barb that was about 2"s away and that was now buried thru my palm and up into my index finger knuckle!! OOOOUCHH!! I tried to pull it out but the barbs had my skin stretched and I backed off. My son looks like he's gonna pass out and I'm not far behind so I decide to snatch and it turns loose but the pain was un believable - one of the worst I ever had. After some hootin and hollering we finish up and get back to the cabin for the emergency kit and ice..... and eggs, grits and sausage. 
It's swelled a little tonight and looks a little blue but the wound is very unimpressive and is hardly visible but still hurts every time I move it!! Ended up with nine blue cats and three flat heads - all nice size but no monsters. biggest was about 12#


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A catfish stabbing ain't no joke.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn Tryin! Sorry to hear that. Get well so you can catch some more fish. Make's me hurt just reading it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Better get some antibiotics Mon morning. The smallest of wounds end up the worst!

Conngrats on the haul


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Pics or it didn't happen! Lol.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang dang dang ! That made me cringe just reading about it ! Way to go on catching all those cats. Hopefully you'll heal up quickly.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen! Lol.


A little puffy tonight. Advil helps


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Youreallyshould get that checked out to be sure. Nasty infections aren't fun. Ask me how I know! Hope you get better soon!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Idk about freshwater cats but one of my buddy just spent a couple days in the hospital over a saltwater cat getting him. I would definitely go get it checked out bud.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

agree about having that looked at - I assume you told your son that was not the way to do it. Still bet it was nice having a son to do it with.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Them infections aren't nothing to play around with now a days. One of our dogs bit me on the back of my hand when I picked up her just born puppy. 2 days later I was in the hospital with a staph infection. Spent 4 days on IV antibiotics to the tune of a $26k hospital bill. I couldn't believe it was so expensive.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fresh water cats are not nearly as bad as saltwater cats as for infefctions. But I had a bite on my side. Ended up eating a 2 inch deep hole in me. I had my wife wash it every night with saline, drawing salve helped pull the nasty crap out for weeks. And a few diffrent accumulated antibiotics finally healed it up. Looks like a gun shot scar now. Thinking back, what am idiot for not getting it looked at!! Urgent care is open today Tryin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we are related.....!:001_huh::yes:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Back in the day, we made our own de hookers out of a short length of wooden dowel and a big hook screwed to it.
Pull the line up, hook the dehooker onto the hook holding the catfish, and flip it in a half circle and


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't want to see your hand, I want pics of the fish!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> I don't want to see your hand, I want pics of the fish!!



Yall know me - I never miss a chance to long arm a fish pic to post here. Cleaning them was tough enough this time - sorry no post injury pics. 
However - while waiting on my son to pinch a loaf I did manage to land this dude from the dock - and one from a beautiful lake we found Friday afternoon - enjoy!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you lip 'em ? Grinnell slobber is supposed to be good for catfish stings.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I do not know if it works with freshwater catfish stings, but with saltwater, a bucket of the hottest water I could tolerate was vastly more better in relieving the pain than any drug. I now carry one of those instant heat via chemical reaction squeeze to use palm/hand heaters you can get at Bass Pro, etc. in the tackle box.

P.S. the infection comes from bad stuff already on your skin being pushed in by the barb. And when it does not bleed, it does not get flushed out of the puncture.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Did you lip 'em ? Grinnell slobber is supposed to be good for catfish stings.



I actually did lip him and have tiny teeth marks in my thumb that are pretty sore also


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I actually did lip him and have tiny teeth marks in my thumb that are pretty sore also


 Dang , it takes a heck of a man to lip a grinnel. Well, twice anyway. I had one latch on to my finger when I was a kid . Now I don't let my finger get anywhere near their mouth ! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This was my first Grinnell lipping and will be my last. I will blame this one on not having my reading glasses


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Use that bowfin as cut-bait for catfish :whistling::thumbsup:


----------

